# Bubbasville Southeast Meeting - Sept. 23rd



## btboone

Here's a reminder for the first meeting of Southeast turners.  

Time: 12:00
Date: Saturday, September 23rd
General Location: Around 20 miles due north of Atlanta, about halfway between 575 and 400, and just below 92.

Bring your pens for show and tell, bring stuff you want to try on a laser, we can watch and discuss CNC and other new technologies, try polyester casting, discuss marketing strategies, talk finishes, and turn pens.  

I have mostly metal working equipment, so if you have a lathe that can be moved, that would be good too.  I should have enough chairs  and space.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## JimGo

I'm interested!  Don't know that I can make it to Atlanta on the 23rd though!


----------



## btboone

Sorry I'll miss you Jim.  You could pick apart my latest patent attempt. []


----------



## DocStram

Bruce ... this is great news!  Thanks so much for getting this started. Count me in .... and let me know what I can do to help!


----------



## btboone

Thanks Al.  Just bring any an all turning stuff that other guys might be interested in.  I should have drinks and munchies here.  Bring a bathing suit if you want to swim!


----------



## brokenbit

Bruce how far are you from Roma Ga.
My sis live there I need to see her ( Free room  )
Bernie


----------



## btboone

Hi Bernie,
Hmm, it might be around 20 to 30 miles.  Rome is northwest of me.


----------



## chigdon

I will definately be there.  Who else is coming?


----------



## underdog

How long y'all be meeting? I was planning to be at the Redmond/Rockler grand opening on the 22nd and 23rd. Runs til 3:00 on Sat...


----------



## btboone

Hi Jim, I'll certainly be here all day and working in the shop, so come on by.


----------



## underdog

How do we get instructions on getting there? Email you?


----------



## btboone

My address: 4550 Bastion Drive  Roswell, GA 30075.  One of the map sites is a good way to go, or I can email specific directions depending on where you come from.


----------



## bonefish

Bruce, I'm planning on being there and looking forward to meeting othrs with this obsession.

Are any of you going to bring your wives or girlfriends or is this a men only thing? 

Robert Rogers
Canton, GA


----------



## btboone

Wives or girlfriends and kids are welcome.


----------



## Skye

I'm pinging the wife for an answer...


----------



## btboone

Or bring them both. [)]


----------



## Skye

I think the wife is game. Going to bring the kiddies too. I may be getting my buddy Chad who is a new turner to come too, so if he brings his famdamily, it'll be 8 people in our caravan.

As soon as I get a solid answer from everyone, I'll find out what to bring in the way of food stuffs.


----------



## DocStram

Ummmm a quick question ... did I just read that we can bring our wives AND our girlfriends???  Maybe I misread that ... I better check.

Whoaaaaa Skye is back?  Where ya been boy?


----------



## Skye

Eh, mostly at TPS, but not even that active there. Just too busy with other stuff now a day. Not much time for turning, but my buddy Chad is getting into it, so it's dragging me back in.


----------



## btboone

Sure Al, they can all drive separate cars. []


----------



## underdog

I think I'll "drop in" after the Redmonds thing (or leave a little early). Thanks for the invite!


----------



## twoofakind

I am new to the site, but would love to attend. I live in Kennesaw and have not met any other turners in the area. It would be nice to see other's techniques.
Andy


----------



## btboone

Hi Andy, I used to have my shop in Kennesaw when I made bike parts off Moon Station Road.  I'm sure you must know all about the wood place there.


----------



## Skye




----------



## Rojo22

I will also be at the Redmond store opening.  We have a turning club that will be demonstrating there on some of the equipment.  I will probably be there later in the afternoon.


----------



## twoofakind

I have just bought a bunch of ambrosia maple there today.
Andy


----------



## Skye

Do we have a head count yet? My buddy backed out (see wife) so it's just the me and the wife in my group. Leaving the kids at the in-laws. Woowoo!


----------



## btboone

Very rough numbers so far.  Maybe about a dozen or so.


----------



## DocStram

This Saturday!!  We hope to see you there!!


----------



## steve542

I will definitely be there, but I may not be able to arrive before 1:00 p.m. as I have a meeting in the morning.  I hope that's ok.
Steve S.  aka Steve542,  I live off Briarcliff Road near Northlake mall.  Thanks for setting this up


----------



## btboone

Steve, yup, that's fine.  See you there.


----------



## OSCAR15

I will be there....Coming from Athens area.....
Let me know if Ga. 400, 120 or I75 etc as far as highways,,,
THanks  look forward to seeing everyone....


----------



## btboone

From Athens, 85S to 285N to 400N.


----------



## woodpens

Al just brought this to my attention. I nearly missed it. I should be able to make it. I'll bring either my wife or girlfriend. []
I've got a Mercury VS minilathe I can bring. Do you have a cabinet or something to sit lathes on? Anything else we should bring?


----------



## btboone

Hi Jim, I have a table and a bunch of countertops in my shop.  We should find something that will work.  I'm not sure what else to bring.  This is all new to me!


----------



## underdog

Hey anyone else coming from the Athens area? I'd love to interest you in our turning club... Not to take anything away from the Penturners here or anything, but it's a great club. I'd love to meet up with you at Bruce's place.

I think I may blast off early from the the Redmonds thing on Sat. but I hate too, since I'm not sure if I'll make it on Friday at the rate my cabinet job is going through the shop. I may have to stay and babysit it Fri. if it doesn't get installed on Thurs.

At any rate I plan to be there and meet up with you guys.


----------



## Orgtech

I would also like to come this weekend. I am new to the area and turning. Living in the McDonough area. Thanks for the invite.
Bruce Dillingham


----------



## clewless

Sounds like you folks are going to get off to a great start.  Remember take pictures so the rest of us can enjoy too.


----------



## chigdon

I don't know if anyone else will be bringing things to trade or sell.  I have some stuff laying around -- what do you think?


----------



## Skye

Sounds good. I've got nuttin worth trading, but I bet others will.


----------



## Skye

So far I see (not including mates):

DocStram - Al
Oscar15    - Dave
Steve542   - Steve
Bonefish   - Robert
Chigdon    -  Chris
Orgtech    -  Bruce
Underdog   -  Jim
BtBoone    -  Bruce
Woodpens   -  Jim
Twoofakind -  Andy
Me         -  Skye


----------



## underdog

Dave said he was coming also. Oh..That's Oscar...


----------



## Skye

Fixed.


----------



## chigdon

Mike Hare (the guy with the keyless chucks) is going to tag along also.  He is a professional turner but only occasionally turns pens.


----------



## Skye

DocStram - Al
Oscar15 - Dave
Steve542 - Steve
Bonefish - Robert
Chigdon - Chris
Orgtech - Bruce
Underdog - Jim
BtBoone - Bruce
Woodpens - Jim
Twoofakind - Andy
Me - Skye
Mike Hare (whom we must convert)


----------



## btboone

I also might have one or both guys that work with me show up.  One is Jem, the other is Steven.


----------



## Skye

DocStram - Al
Oscar15 - Dave
Steve542 - Steve
Bonefish - Robert
Chigdon - Chris
Orgtech - Bruce
Underdog - Jim
BtBoone - Bruce
Woodpens - Jim
Twoofakind - Andy
Me - Skye
Mike Hare (whom we must convert)
Jem and/or Steven (see above)


----------



## twoofakind

My nephew wants to come. He has only turned around five pens, but he enjoys it. He is only 16 so he is trying to get parent approval.
Andy


----------



## twoofakind

Sorry, I forgot to mention his name. It is Ryan(also known as Bubba)


----------



## Skye

DocStram - Al
Oscar15 - Dave
Steve542 - Steve
Bonefish - Robert
Chigdon - Chris
Orgtech - Bruce
Underdog - Jim
BtBoone - Bruce
Woodpens - Jim
Twoofakind - Andy
Andy's nephew - Brybba
Me - Skye
Mike Hare (whom we must convert)
Jem and/or Steven (see above)


----------



## chigdon

We HAVE to have a Bubba there so try to get him involved!


----------



## underdog

Mike Hare is coming? 

Ok leave me out...[}] []

Just kidding. Tell him hi for me.


----------



## fiferb

Is it too late to add another Bruce to this list? Sorry I'm so late with my RSVP, wasn't sure if I could make it.


----------



## btboone

Not too late.  Come on by.


----------



## Skye

DocStram - Al
Oscar15 - Dave
Steve542 - Steve
Bonefish - Robert
Chigdon - Chris
Orgtech - Bruce
Underdog - Jim
BtBoone - Bruce
Woodpens - Jim
Twoofakind - Andy
Andy's nephew - Brybba
Me - Skye
Mike Hare (whom we must convert)
Jem and/or Steven (see above)
Fiferb - Bruce

How many have mates coming?


----------



## fiferb

I'll be by myself.


----------



## Skye

I got the wife coming, there better be another female there or she's gonna beat me!


----------



## Ron Mc

WOW. This looks like it's going to be a GREAT gathering. Let's see now....If I jump in the truck and head east....
I look forward to some pictures.[]


----------



## Skye

I'll bring the company camera. My camera is the crap.


----------



## woodpens

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I got the wife coming, there better be another female there or she's gonna beat me!


My wife is coming along. Anybody else bring their wives?


----------



## btboone

I'll bring mine. []  Jem will bring his too, but they can only stay a short time.


----------



## bonefish

My wife has a sinus infection, but she said that if she feels better tomorrow, she would go with me.

Bonefish


----------



## Skye

Ah, what's a little flegm? Tell her to throw back some anti-B's like tic-tacs and get better!


----------



## Rojo22

Hey guys, havent checked the thread in a while, but I will be there for sure, and my wife will be there as well.  We are going to be down at the Redmond thing until 12:00 or 1:00 and then head up.  Mike Hare is part of the Peachstate Turners Club, which I am proudly a member of as well!  Do we need to bring some eats?  I have a mini lathe, but not sure if you guys want me to bring that type of stuff?  Anyone want to trade blanks?  I will bring a bucket of them if someone else has some stuff to trade......


----------



## Skye

DocStram - Al
Oscar15 - Dave
Steve542 - Steve
Bonefish - Robert + spouse
Chigdon - Chris
Orgtech - Bruce
Underdog - Jim
BtBoone - Bruce + spouse
Woodpens - Jim + spouse
Twoofakind - Andy
Andy's nephew - Brybba
Me - Skye + spouse
Mike Hare (whom we must convert)
Jem and/or Steven (see above) + spouse
Fiferb - Bruce
Rojo + Spouse

I'm going to nab some snacks, Bruce said to just bring some if we want some. I'm going to need a full-on meal at some point, so I may eat lunch before we show. I'm bringing my lathe, a few tools, that's about it. Just incase.

So, we're looking at about 23 people so far? Wow! We're gonna need freakin namtags, lol


----------



## chigdon

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />Hey guys, havent checked the thread in a while, but I will be there for sure, and my wife will be there as well.  We are going to be down at the Redmond thing until 12:00 or 1:00 and then head up.  Mike Hare is part of the Peachstate Turners Club, which I am proudly a member of as well!  Do we need to bring some eats?  I have a mini lathe, but not sure if you guys want me to bring that type of stuff?  Anyone want to trade blanks?  I will bring a bucket of them if someone else has some stuff to trade......



I am going to bring some stuff to sell/trade . . . not trying to be too obnoxious.  I have been trying to do some housekeeping and this group always seems eager for bargains!


----------



## btboone

Looks like we'll have a great turnout.  Steven won't make it.  When arriving, some people can park in the driveway, and everyone should go around back, past the pool to the shop.  There's a big dumpster in the street filled over the top with concrete and dirt.  It's been an "outside" day today.

We have lunch meats and stuff for sandwiches and have a lot of snacky stuff.  I have all kinds of soft drinks and other stuff to drink.


----------



## DocStram

OK everybody ... tomorrow's the day!

Drive safely!!


----------



## Rojo22

Chris, if you are bringing stuff, put me down for at least half of it....LOL....


----------



## woodpens

Guys, I am afraid I have to drop out. My wife, Diane, was in an accident tonight. Other than a strawberry on one arm and some bruising on the other, she is fine. My F-150, on the other hand is now L-shaped. We were both really looking forward to this meeting, so I hope we have another one before too long. This is really disappointing.


----------



## btboone

Sorry to hear it Jim.  Hopefully, we'll have some guys taking pictures and talking about it.


----------



## Rojo22

Man what an awesome time!  Talking pens, seeing all the quality of the pens there, and finally meeting some of the folks who post here!  My wife and I had a great time, and thanks to Bruce for all of his hospitality.  We need to do this more often.  Will post a few pictures that we took during the event a little later.


----------



## underdog

Wow! That was really cool Bruce. Thanks for your hospitality, and sharing your shop, cool toys, and home with us. And please thank Trish for that awesome feast she put out... 

I really enjoyed talking to you all. Hope we can do it again sometime....

Oh and Jim, sorry about the accident. Glad your wife is ok... Things are replaceable, wives, and children are not...


----------



## Skye

Yeah, I brought a camera but was so sidetracked I didnt take the first shot!

Yeah Bruce, thanks for having us over, tell the wife thanks for all the food. I'm sure you'll be eating leftovers for a day or two.

It was good to be able to put faces with the names, although I suck so bad with names I'll probably have to do it a few times before it'll stick.

Got to see the flame pen, got to see some sweet rings and more importantly, the icing on the cake, the famous WalMart pen []

Got to see the Italian resin pen, my first emperor in person, some laser engraving, and Chris's pens whose fit was equal to the one Bruce made on the CNC lathe. Nice pile of slimlines including a nice corncob which I picked on. Lots and lots of other stuff, hopefully someone got a lot of pics.

Luckily there was enough room in Bruce's uber-shop to hold us, could have held a dozen more I would think.

All in all a great time, wish I didnt have to leave so early.


----------



## twoofakind

I had a great time today meeting everyone and seeing all of the wonderful pens. Bruce thanks again for your and your wifes hospitality, you went above and beyond to make everyone feel at home. Tell Trish thanks for all of the munchies. I hope we can get together again. Thanks for all of the demonstrations as well![]
Andy


----------



## Skye

Yeah, even though we saw a flame pen bite the dust []


----------



## Skye

Oh, and a big thanks to Doc for the freebie blanks! Hopefully that mystery seller will find some more blanks in his attic for the rest of us people! []


----------



## Orgtech

Thanks again for the hospitality. Enjoyed meeting everyone and getting some good ideas for pens.


----------



## Ron Mc

The "Flame" pen was there? OH man I should have jumped in my truck yesterday. []That is a pen that I REALLY want to hold!


----------



## Skye

I rubbed it all over my boday.


----------



## btboone

It was a great time.  It was really good to put names to the faces.  I appreciate the time and effort everyone took to come by.  It was definitely worth doing.


----------



## fiferb

Let me add my multitude of thanks to Bruce and Trish for a great time. It was well worth the 3.5 hours there and 4.0 hour home (made a wrong turn in Athens). It was also comforting to me to know that even with all the high speed computer operated toys that mistakes can still be made[}].

I really enjoyed meeting everyone and sharing experiences.


----------



## chigdon

Thanks to Bruce for the hospitality and I really enjoyed meeting everyone!  It was nice to see some faces for a change.  Next year Provo!


----------



## bonefish

Bruce:

Many thanks to you and your wife for the hospitality. 

You have a fantastic shop. This is the first time I have seen a lot of the tools and machines you have, and thanks to the demonstrations.

Oh, I am the one who asked all the questions.

Bonefish
Robert Rogers


----------



## fiferb

Careful Robert, Bruce may get us confused. I asked quite a few questions myself.[]


----------



## clewless

If there are no photos how can we be sure you country boys aren't funnin' with us. [8D][][]


----------



## btboone

Somebody had to take some pictures!


----------



## Ron Mc

Pictures..Where are the pictures?[)]


----------



## underdog

Shucks.. I only got this one of the group. Plenty of shots of the shop... but I _know_ I saw someone taking pix in the living room. 

Here are a few of us looking in awe at the lasering. Got my name anodized on my pocketknife with this gizmo. Awesome! Thanks Bruce!

Mr. Fifer with his back to us. Andy with his red cap. Robert and Bruce you can see. And Robert's wife behind Bruce. And I forget the fellows name between Mr. Fifer and Andy... (Sorry folks, I forget names pretty easy.)


----------



## btboone

That's Steve S. (Steve542) on the left.


----------



## steve542

Bubbasville Southeast #1 was great.  A big big thanks to the Boone's for their hospitality.  The food, the shop, and their home are fabulous.  I am the one in the photo with the grey hair and the balding top with my back to the camera.  I took about 15 pictures at the event, but unfortunately they were all of either the shop or the pens.  I will post what I have with people in them in the next few days.  Many thanks also to everybody who came with more experience than I who were so helpful with advise, especially Chris Higdon.


----------



## fiferb

Wow, you managed to capture my best side in that photo!!![:I]


----------



## Skye

I think Doc took some people pics.

Man, I shoulda snapped some off [B)]


----------



## chigdon

I left my camera on the kitchen counter which was real smart!  I had great intentions but you know what they say . . .


----------



## Rojo22

My wife took a picture of the pen table and a few of us standing around it!



<br />


----------



## DocStram

We had a GREAT time at Bubbasville SE.  Thanks to the Boone Family for being such great hosts!  
Yep, I did take several photos.  I'll try to get them loaded up later this evening.


----------



## Ron Mc

Great pictures! If you can plan another gathering in December. I'll be there thanks to a business trip that will bring me through the area!

(Post edited for security reasons)


----------



## Skye

Aight, where's the pics Doc?


----------



## Rojo22

Im in for the December 10th thing!  Ron if we dont do something on the 10th let me know, I would love to meet up with you and do some dinner or something and show off pens, and talk about making pens. 

Maybe we could do a CHRISTMAS (HOLIDAY for the PC types get together where everyone makes a pen, and we have a pen exchange with everyone else who comes.  Make a pen to put in a lottery type exchange.  Bring a pen, get a ticket, and we draw tickets out and you get to pick a pen out of the pile.  We do this for our turning club at christmas and it is very popular!  We could do a few more cool things too, if anyone is interested. I promise the wife will take a bunch more pictures this time.


----------



## twoofakind

I'm always up for pen talk![]
Andy


----------



## Skye

I can try for a December thing. Normaly I'm slam full of things to do around that time and cant get away, but it's worth a try.


----------



## btboone

Same here.  Rings peak around December 15th or so for me.  Things really become a zoo right about then for me.


----------



## DocStram

Sorry everybody .... I've been away from the computer for the last couple of days.  I have about 7 photos that I took.  I tried to upload them to this post but the file sizes are too big.  Dang, I haven't mess with uploading photos in so long ... I can't seem to remember how to reduce their bytes size.  I have them in jpeg.  Can somebody give me a quick tip on how to reduce the size of the file?

Thanks!


----------



## DocStram

Ron Mc is coming to the Hotlanta area in December?  Let me make this clear ... there is no dang way that he's going to be in Georgia without us planning some kind of get together.  Ron Mc was my very first introduction to penturning and IAP.  Listen, Ron, if I have to cancel my classes ..... even if it's final exam week .... I am driving to Atlanta to meet you.  You just tell us when .... and at least some of the Bubbasville SE IAP members will be there to greet you!


----------



## Skye

You can go to Paint that comes with all computers, open the file, go to 'Image' then 'Stretch and Skew', put 50% in each of the vert and horizontals.

You can also email them to me and I'll resize and host them. Whatever's easier for you. []


----------



## DocStram

OK, finally .. some pictures of Bubbasville SE. (Thanks to Skye for the resizing advice!)  The first one is of Bruce's workshop.  For those of you who weren't there ... his workshop is on the main floor and second floor.  He makes his family live in the basement!


----------



## DocStram

Another Bubbasville SE pic.  Here's proof that even a nasty looking IAP member can snag a sweet wife!  By the way, that nasty looking guy is Skye .... who has an even keener sense of wit in person than he does in his IAP posts. 
It was great meeting you Skye!


----------



## DocStram

More Bubbasville SE.  Here's Bruce (fiferb) standing up in the foreground, behind him is Skye, and then "Two of a Kind" Andy.  On the right is "The Chuck Guy".


----------



## DocStram

In the center, white tee shirt, is Bruce talking to Bonefish (Robert). On Bruce's left is Chris Higdon.  Two of a Kind (Andy) is on the right with his tail end to the camera!


----------



## Ron Mc

That's strange. I always thought his shop was bigger! Not sure how anything could possibly get done with such a small space![]


----------



## Skye

Thanks man, I had fun talking to you, looking forward to meeting up again sometime!

Funny thing about the pics, that's about half his shop. It's nuts.

Your cheater cards came in handy []


----------



## DocStram

Chris (Chigdon)(on the left) talking to Steve (Steve542).  By the way, a big highlight of the day was getting a hands on look at those Chigdon pens.


----------



## DocStram

Here we are "turning pens" in Bruce's kitchen!  That's Underdog, way in the back, facing the camera. Bruce ("Orgtech" in the redshirt), Andy ("Two-of-a-Kind" with the blue shirt), and on the right is "Bonefish" (Robert).


----------



## DocStram

Andy (Two of a Kind) on the left talking to Bruce (Orgtech).  Chris (Chigdon) in the blue shirt with his back to the camera, then Underdog and Bruce (white tee shirt).


----------



## Skye

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Chris (Chigdon)(on the left) talking to Steve (Steve542).  By the way, a big highlight of the day was getting a hands on look at those Chigdon pens.



Yeah, I think Chris was giving out secret finishing tips. Knew I should have  brought my mini tape recorder. "Could you speak into the pen please?"


----------



## twoofakind

Ah, the memories. We have got to do this again. If Ron Mc is coming we have to get together, his morning after design was the first segmented pen I tried to turn. Again I would like to thank Bruce and his family for opening up his home and shop to us, you can see from the photos we had a great turn out.
andy


----------



## DocStram

Don't forget to check out the pictures on both pages 7 and 8.


----------



## underdog

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />
> Yeah, I think Chris was giving out secret finishing tips. Knew I should have  brought my mini tape recorder. "Could you speak into the pen please?"



I laughed out loud at this... 

ALA the movie "Firewall"... 

Gonna hold someone hostage for the secret finishing tips, so you can make millions on penturning, Skye?
[]


----------



## Skye

If I have to be as lame as that movie was, I'll choose remain broke! Man, that was HORRIBLE. I guess being in "I.T" like me you know what I mean. 

"Ok, I'm going to use this POS 5000 scanner and scan a million lines of code off a freakin computer screen and dump the digital info into my kid's iPod."  Um.... yeaaaaaah. I'll get the flux capacitor charged up for the getaway.


----------



## underdog

Yup.. It was pretty farfetched wasn't it? Kinda like A-team in digital....

Sorry you have to put up with my poor taste in movies...[]

Indiana Jones runs like an old man now. I thought his "behind the back" pickaxe stroke pretty unbelievable too.... (eyeroll)

Still.. I kinda liked the plot, and the movie. I tend to like the drama stuff even if it's a bit on the unbelievable side. It's all make believe anyway.


----------



## Skye

That was my exact remark! When he was running out of the hotel, through the lobby, he as all hunched over and bow legged. Man it was sad.


----------

